# Bless his little heart...



## krissy3 (May 4, 2010)

I wish this was like facebook where I could post photos like crazy.... My little Guy Chico (Utopias American Banner) learned his first German word today ...it was" Essen". that means " dinner is being served" every evening ( and lunchtime ) I stand at the top of our pasture , at the gate and say the word "Essen" and they come a runnîn .... in less then 5 seconds. Little Chico finally figured out what that word means. My ponys come from Bordoux france, and when you speak French their ears perk right up, Der Willy , the 30 year old Donkey speaks Romanisch, and listens to the goat farmers below all day long, I speak English to the 2 imported minis.... we are a bilingual family.




Chico met his first Swiss Milking cows today ," up close and personal" , it was very entertaining.



all in all it was an amusing and fantastic day !


----------



## ohmt (May 30, 2010)

This is the cutest thing I've read all day!


----------



## Sixstardanes (May 30, 2010)

Sounds cute


----------



## krissy3 (May 31, 2010)

Thanks , he is having a blast here, seeing and meeting all kinds of new things. Goats , sheep, church bells that go off 4 time per hour 6 am till 10 pm, extra in Wednessday when kids go to church , and when someone in the village dies bells ring for up to 45 min solid...its beautiful.Chico loves his new cow friends, and is always looking for them over the fence. The marching band practices once a week in the summer , so he sees a marching band too. I cant wait to take him to St Antinio Italian border to his first show.


----------



## JWC sr. (Jun 4, 2010)

Now that sounds like fun as long as you keep the different languages straight for the right horses. LOL





Here at home we have a number of Hispanic workers and the judges have looked at me funny several times when I speak to the horses in Spanish in the show ring. The looks on their faces is priceless.





Sounds like you are really enjoying your new guy!!


----------

